# Hammond's $10,000.00 Tourney On Lanier



## Sultan of Slime (May 24, 2009)

Hammond's Fishing Center will be hosting the 1st Annual "Break The Record" Catfish Tournament on Sat June 27th 2009 from 6:30am - 3:00pm. The total payout will be $10,000 !!!!! .

RACE FOR THE RECORD
CATFISH TOURNAMENT

100% Payback
Date: June 27th 2009
Lake Lanier, Ga. Little Hall Ramp 
($100.00 per boat – Two Man Teams)
6:30am until 3:00 pm

$10,000.00 
Total Payout
1st $3,300 
2nd $1625
3rd $1100
4th $900
5th $800
7th $500
8th $400
9th $375
10th $250

$150 Big Fish
(Payouts Based on 100 Boat Field)
Register at Hammonds or The morning of the tourney at the ramp 5:30am – 6:00am


Also Steve Burch owner of GON will be on hand to verify the biggest individual Blue,Channel and flathead(Current Record 31lbs) catfish of the tourney which will be the new lake record and get your picture in GON.

For more info call Hammonds at 770-888-6898 ask for Tim Hawkins or myself Jonathon Herndon at 678-763-3469.
*(Payout Based On 100 Boats)*



TOURNAMENT RULES


1. All tournaments are catch and release. All fish brought to the scales will become the property of the tourney director and will be released back into the body of water from which they came. No Dead Fish Will Be Weighed.

2. All Game & Fish regulations must be followed.

3. No Alcoholic beverages or drugs of any kind. This is meant to be a family event.

4. Anyone caught cheating or breaking tournament rules will be disqualified from tournament. 

5. Only Blue, Channel & Flathead catfish, 14 inch minimum size limit will be weighed, 5 fish limit per team

6. No Jugs, Trotline, hand grabbling, limb lines, etc. allowed (ROD & REEL ONLY!)

7. A team may consist of up to 2 people. 

8. You may not trailer your boat.

9. All protest brought to the Tournament Director must be in writing with-in 15 minutes of the conclusion of the weigh-in. The Tournament Directors rulings will be final.

10. All ties will be broken by coin toss or winning teams may split prize purse if both teams agree.

11. No fishing within 50 yards of another anchored boat participating in the tournament.

12.  Any legal, commercial or natural bait will be allowed. No chumming of any type. 

13. Stringers are allowed. Only one fish is allowed per stringer. No stringers through the gills. 

14. No fish are to be carried to weigh in by their GILLS.


----------



## olcaptain (May 24, 2009)

J

I hope you win it all!!!


----------



## j_seph (May 24, 2009)

olcaptain said:


> J
> 
> I hope you win it all!!!


 Thanks capt. I got to check my tournament schedule and see, we got a tournament sometime in late June just depends on the schedule


----------



## Jighead (May 24, 2009)

SOS, is this tournament for lake records only, or a combined total weight like other tourneys. I'll let you know next week if I will be able to fish it or not.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 24, 2009)

Jighead said:


> SOS, is this tournament for lake records only, or a combined total weight like other tourneys. I'll let you know next week if I will be able to fish it or not.



Fixed it for you!


----------



## j_seph (May 26, 2009)

What are the rules on this tournament?
Location?
When and where for entry fees?
Lot more details needed


----------



## Team3D (May 27, 2009)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## j_seph (May 27, 2009)

j_seph said:


> What are the rules on this tournament?
> Location?
> When and where for entry fees?
> Lot more details needed


 Feel like I'm talking to myself here


----------



## Jighead (May 27, 2009)

j_seph said:


> Feel like I'm talking to myself here



Wish I could help you bud, I'm waiting for more info to be posted too.


----------



## j_seph (May 27, 2009)

So tournament is from 6:30 am to 3:00pm
1) What time is blast off?
2) Do you fish till 3:00 pm and have to be in weigh in line by ??:??pm
3) Do you have to be in weigh in line/checked in by 3:00pm


----------



## j_seph (May 28, 2009)

Btt for sultan and boohoo


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 28, 2009)

j_seph said:


> So tournament is from 6:30 am to 3:00pm
> 1) What time is blast off?
> 6:30am
> 2) Do you fish till 3:00 pm and have to be in weigh in line by ??:??pm
> 3) Do you have to be in weigh in line/checked in by 3:00pm



In line by 3:00pm


----------



## j_seph (May 28, 2009)

blast off?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 28, 2009)

6:30 am


----------



## j_seph (May 31, 2009)

man that's early! guess you sleeping w/ Boohoo again


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 31, 2009)

Boo hoo cant make it. So it will be just the Sultan and Puddle Jumper if he can make it.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 4, 2009)

It's getting close!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 4, 2009)

Some updates
I was at Hammonds today and talking with Tim, he said he would only take entry fees at the ramp on the morning of the tournament.
Also you will blast off from the boat ramp in order of entry fee payed. Ex: you pay first you blast off first, you pay last you blast off last. Just like a green fish tournament


----------



## j_seph (Jun 8, 2009)

Here Kitty Kitty


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 14, 2009)

Not hearing too much about this event. How many people do we have preristered or committed? Still don't kow if my schedule will allow me to fish or not.


Why is there not any info for this event on the Hammond's web page? Are they still sponsoring the event?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 14, 2009)

brother hilljack said:


> Not hearing too much about this event. How many people do we have preristered or committed? Still don't kow if my schedule will allow me to fish or not.
> 
> 
> Why is there not any info for this event on the Hammond's web page? Are they still sponsoring the event?



Yeah they have purchased the permits and reserved the boat ramps already. Call Tim Hawkins at Hammonds he will tell you all about it!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys can't wait to see how this thing goes on Saturday the 27th hope to see ya out there.  I will be taking money up at Little Hall at 5 am in the morning.  Blast off will be at 6:30 am just make sure we get all people signed up.  This is a *cash only *event so please make sure everyone you talk to knows this as well.(no Checks)   If there are any more questions please ask or call me.


                Tim Hawkins
              (678)776-7296


----------



## j_seph (Jun 17, 2009)

Ask for the man, get the man. Thanks tim


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 18, 2009)

Just to let everyone know I'm taking all boater and non boater names and putting them into a raffle.  We've got several rod and reel combo's to give away as well as tackle.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 18, 2009)

Will there be any BBooms given away


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to challenge all you Bass Guys to fish this tourney and see if you can hang with some dumb ol catmen!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 18, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I want to challenge all you Bass Guys to fish this tourney and see if you can hang with some dumb ol catmen!!!!


 Heck boy, you can't even hang with dumb ol catmen, and you are on here challanging the bass guys


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 19, 2009)

I've had several crappie and bass guys calling so they'll be there for sure.  can't back down from such a tall challenge.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 19, 2009)

I got to check the Family Schedule now.......but I’m thinking about bringing the boy, heck maybe the whole Family to the weigh-in.  Ole Hunter Jack has been thinking catfish are so much cooler than bass lately so I know he will be pumped up to see some nasty ole whiskers being brought in.

As long as we don’t have anything planned for that day Team Cletus will be there and when I say Team Cletus, I mean the boy and I…..possibly the ladies…..don’t know…..we may have a pretty big day planned….we might go to Home Depot them maybe Bed Bath & Beyond….I don’t know if we’ll have the time?  (Sorry….I got carried away with an Old School Quote)


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 21, 2009)

looking forward to seeing team cletus and team driver at weigh in


----------



## btt202 (Jun 21, 2009)

I may have to give this one a shot.  But I never been on lanier. and I had never been on the River in columbus untill yesterday and took 2nd and big fish so I guess anyone got a chance.. Even a blind hog finds a acorn every now and then!!!!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 22, 2009)

this event is more anchored around the total weight but we got prizes for 2nd big fish to
   congrats on this weekend btt202


----------



## j_seph (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't wait, we got on some great fish this weekend. I am guessing based on our catch that it will take at least 60 lbs to place in the money


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 22, 2009)

I am fired up!! I have 10 packs of hotdogs that are just itching to be on a hook!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 22, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am fired up!! I have 10 packs of hotdogs that are just itching to be on a hook!



Just don't get your weiner hung up in the timber


----------



## puddle jumper (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking forward to it guys, I got my butt kicked by btt202 last weekend and im looking to get some pay back...
"You guys done good" Did you find the no-rolls I was talking about??
Puddle


----------



## Dupree (Jun 22, 2009)

im ready to see the results from this thing, i wish it wasnt so far or i would come to the weigh-in


----------



## j_seph (Jun 22, 2009)

4x4tacomasd said:


> im ready to see the results from this thing, i wish it wasnt so far or i would come to the weigh-in


 PM Sultan of Wienies, he won't be catching nothing on wienies,so he could probably come down and pick you up


----------



## j_seph (Jun 22, 2009)

Also the lake lanier record for a channel cat is 9lb 2oz. Which is the one I caught a month ago. GON has it down so now ya'll have 2 known targets to shoot for. Come on Saturday (hope the fish cooperate)


----------



## btt202 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 22, 2009)

BTT you coming up for this one?


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 23, 2009)

Hunter Jack was asking about the catfish just last night.  He’s ready to see some big ole nasty cats so yall fellas better bring something to the scale.

Where’s the weigh in again?  And what would be the best way to get there from Buford?

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## huntfish (Jun 23, 2009)

Cletus T. said:


> Hunter Jack was asking about the catfish just last night.  He’s ready to see some big ole nasty cats so yall fellas better bring something to the scale.
> 
> Where’s the weigh in again?  And what would be the best way to get there from Buford?
> 
> Looking forward to it!!!


Sounds like fun....Little Huntfish and I might also make an appearance.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 23, 2009)

Cletus T. said:


> Hunter Jack was asking about the catfish just last night. He’s ready to see some big ole nasty cats so yall fellas better bring something to the scale.
> 
> Where’s the weigh in again? And what would be the best way to get there from Buford?
> 
> Looking forward to it!!!


 LITTLE HALL BOAT RAMP
Driving Directions
Link: <http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=B...506&ie=UTF8&v=2.1&cv=4.1.7087.5048&hl=en&z=11>


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 23, 2009)

T-Minus 3 1/2 Days. Let the Smack Talking Begin


----------



## btt202 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang !!! so we can't trailer to another ramp. Guess it will be a 12 mile to 15 mile run for me in my slow boat.... I need more Horse Power... and dump some weight . So what can I throw out of the boat . Oh I think its going to be my partner His sons wife is have her baby saturday so looks like I may be fishing Solo And I'm ok with that I fish alone a lot. Don't have to hear no one cry . Its all my way!!!!!!

*Look out for Team Fat Cat *


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 23, 2009)

j_seph said:


> LITTLE HALL BOAT RAMP
> Driving Directions
> Link: <http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=B...506&ie=UTF8&v=2.1&cv=4.1.7087.5048&hl=en&z=11>



Thanks J_seph for the directions……we will be there with bells on, excited to see some big ole cats!!!


----------



## catfish1083 (Jun 23, 2009)

if i had a bigger boat i would be there but to many big boats for me out there.


----------



## Big Foot (Jun 23, 2009)

Foot will be there, may even enter, Grady White 204


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 23, 2009)

Big Foot said:


> Foot will be there, may even enter, Grady White 204



Cmon down!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 23, 2009)

catfish1083 said:


> if i had a bigger boat i would be there but to many big boats for me out there.


 Don't let the big boats intemidate you, cmon up


----------



## catfish1083 (Jun 24, 2009)

i might try it i will have to see how  $ is. thanks for the invite j_seph


----------



## j_seph (Jun 24, 2009)

tick, tock, tick, tock


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 25, 2009)

just 2 more days.  I got my money on the local crappie guys.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 25, 2009)

Hawk68Dawg said:


> just 2 more days. I got my money on the local crappie guys.


 thats just plain crappie


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 25, 2009)

Hawk68Dawg said:


> just 2 more days.  I got my money on the local crappie guys.



I heard there were some big ol fancy wrapped catfish boats out on Lanier today pre-fishing?


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 25, 2009)

I was out there today trying out sum new topwater catfish baits, it drives them wild, but didn't see any wrapped jonboats or skiffs.  just got done putting driftmasters on my bass boat, my partners boat that we were going to use would only go 28mph.  we'll get there in a 3rd of the time now.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 25, 2009)

Hawk68Dawg said:


> I was out there today trying out sum new topwater catfish baits, it drives them wild, but didn't see any wrapped jonboats or skiffs.  just got done putting driftmasters on my bass boat, my partners boat that we were going to use would only go 28mph.  we'll get there in a 3rd of the time now.



lol at us catmen only fishing out of lil jonboats. But on the tour the jonboats go as fast as the bass boats. Fast dont mean you catch big fish though.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL Heck my boat runs 30mph but I still ain't caught no catfish going faster than 2mph. My buddy from Comer prefished today and seen a wrapped truck. He dis manage a 15lb flathead though


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 25, 2009)

j_seph said:


> I still ain't caught no catfish going faster than 2mph.


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 26, 2009)

well I surley didn't say that I was going to downline at 70mph, just trying level the playing field since I leave last.  Where is a pic of your boat sultan.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hawk68Dawg said:


> Where is a pic of your boat sultan.



Here you go Hawk,,
and I even have one of thoses fancy cat stickers on the side 28mph wide open, and im sure you know from bass fishing its not when you get there its what you do when you get there,,,
Puddle


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 26, 2009)

well i guess i'm going to the sign store to get me one of those ugly catfish stickers to put on my boat.  that must make the difference seeming all the catfishing boats have em on there.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine don't we are incognito. Eveyone thinks were striper fishing when it's only a disguise. Keeps the catfisherman headed on down the lake


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 26, 2009)

j_seph said:


> Mine don't we are incognito. Eveyone thinks were striper fishing when it's only a disguise. Keeps the catfisherman headed on down the lake



What about the "Absolute" sticker on the front? The firs time I fished with joe I saw that and thought we were making the catfish screwdrivers!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 26, 2009)

Secret bait #69 that's why you go to sleep with big fish on the stringer and wake up the next morning with small fish. 



Could be worse though and wake up with the Sultan beside ya. That's another story in it's self. What's that, is that banjos I hear?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 26, 2009)

Hawk68Dawg said:


> well i guess i'm going to the sign store to get me one of those ugly catfish stickers to put on my boat.  that must make the difference seeming all the catfishing boats have em on there.



Fear the reaper bass boy !!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd hide that small, little thing at the back of the boat to if I couldn't catch no catfish.


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 26, 2009)

the catfish reaper,  man you can only weigh in fish that are alive


----------



## puddle jumper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hawk68Dawg said:


> well i guess i'm going to the sign store to get me one of those ugly catfish stickers to put on my boat.  that must make the difference seeming all the catfishing boats have em on there.



yup thats the secret, dont tell anyone,,,

Kind of like you have to have glitter all over your boat to catch Bass...
Puddle


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 26, 2009)

Tim what time will Hammonds be opening in the morning for all of the catfisherman to buy bait n stuff?


----------



## Jighead (Jun 26, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Tim what time will Hammonds be opening in the morning for all of the catfisherman to buy bait n stuff?



I was hoping you would open at 4:30  so I would be at the ramp to pay by 5:00. By the way Sultan, I don't think they sell wieners.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jun 26, 2009)

Is there any idea on how many boats are going to show???


----------



## btt202 (Jun 26, 2009)

Guess I'm leaveing home @ 0200 and up I 75 then up GA 400


----------



## Jighead (Jun 26, 2009)

btt202 said:


> Guess I'm leaveing home @ 0200 and up I 75 then up GA 400



You can't take 400 off of 75, you have to get off on 285 and swing around to 400 N


----------



## Jighead (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe us locals will have an advatage, since you boys from down south will be falling asleep all day.


----------



## btt202 (Jun 26, 2009)

They will hook them selfs on my circle hook while I'm napping!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 26, 2009)

I will be leaving here about 1:30 am. I even have my new sponsors hubcaps ready for pictures at the weigh in!!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 26, 2009)

sweet hubs dude,  I think that jon will be there at 4:30 but if he has anyone to help him dip bait is something i'm still working on guys


----------



## j_seph (Jun 26, 2009)

Well looks like the sultan will beat me this time. My partner had something come up. Maybe I can make the weigh in though


----------



## btt202 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Go gettum Sultan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Show those boys how to trade a chicken dinner for a catfish dinner


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 27, 2009)

Come see us at the weigh in folks. 3:00pm today at little hall boat ramp on Lanier!!!!


----------



## boohoo222 (Jun 27, 2009)

good luck yall, they gave me time off  but the $ was gone, maybe next time


----------



## catfish1083 (Jun 27, 2009)

please let us know how it goes and post lots of pics??????


----------



## Dupree (Jun 27, 2009)

everyone with internet on cell phones and no reports from the weigh in?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 27, 2009)

Rumor has it my 2 buddies came in 2nd and 3rd and Sultan was.......................well.....................not the weiner. Also, they did not break my lake record channel cat either


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 27, 2009)

I was there but I got there late.  Missed the weigh in....did meet SOS and Puddle Jumper (Super Nice Guys)......6 boats is what SOS told me and not quite the turn out they were expecting but still a good time.

SOS did catch a really nice stripe that he's taking home to chomp down on.

There's a thread called *Catfish Blues* that I just posted over on the freshwater section with a few pics.

It was super hot....I can tell you that much!!!


----------



## boohoo222 (Jun 27, 2009)

j_seph said:


> Rumor has it my 2 buddies came in 2nd and 3rd and Sultan was.......................well.....................not the weiner. Also, they did not break my lake record channel cat either



see they needed MEEEEEE


----------



## j_seph (Jun 27, 2009)

Come on, lets see some pics. I know you had that camera attached to your hand


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 28, 2009)

Still waiting to see pics of the weigh in and see who won the money. Lets go, we need some pictures of this event!

It is real hard to set one of these events up and the first ones always disappoint. Keep up the work SOS and you will get more boats. The best way to advertise is word of mouth.


----------



## catfish1083 (Jun 28, 2009)

i agree with brother hilljack  everyone of our tourneys have more than the last. keep it going. and put fliers every where. good luck.


----------



## btt202 (Jun 28, 2009)

I won alittle money lol... and lost alittle too ..      CATFISH1083 I was going to ank you about going to Lanier with me but a buddy had asked so I took him .Now that I went and seen it you couldn't pay me to go in your jon boat . They like to sunk me in my skiff..


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jul 2, 2009)

1st place Tim and Tony Edge with 18.20 and big fish 7.68
2nd place Ben Ayers and Freddy Pulliam with 11.04
3rd place Lewis Graham and George Brooks with 5.06
4th place Jonathan Herndon and John Wiley with 3.54
5th place Dwanye Mcintyre and Todd Pippin with 2.12

I want to thank everyone that came out to fish and see the weigh in. Hopefully we'll have more boats next time. Next tournament will be in the fall and it will be a night tournament.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is the pic of Sultan of Scales, man we thought for a min. we had them...
Puddle


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 2, 2009)

puddle jumper said:


> Here is the pic of Sultan of Scales, man we thought for a min. we had them...
> Puddle



Yeah when that one slammed that 11 ft catmaxx rod I thought we had a money fish for a minute or two!


----------



## Jighead (Jul 3, 2009)

Man, those pics made me realize I need to quit eating so much !


----------

